# What's your setup?



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

I have a wifi hot spot going with 5stars as the pass with a laminated sign on back of seat.

Tip cup with a short string of white leds and a sign with a rotating "funny" tip comment as well as explaining that they're not mandatory yada yada

A USB hub velcroed to the back of the center console with all the major charger cables


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

guitarofozz said:


> I have a wifi hot spot going with 5stars as the pass with a laminated sign on back of seat.
> 
> Tip cup with a short string of white leds and a sign with a rotating "funny" tip comment as well as explaining that they're not mandatory yada yada
> 
> A USB hub velcroed to the back of the center console with all the major charger cables


Pics, or it never happened!

Oh, wait...

How about a pic of your setup? There's other threads out here somewhere with some really good setups.


----------



## Southdiver (Jan 10, 2017)

My iPhone (4th gen) is on the phone holder just below the radio. Always plugged in and my Aux cable is also plugged in.
Since I have a windows phone, I bring that along with the charger.
I have another 12V charger in the second row since my kids have Samsung phones and my wife as a new iPhone so there is a charger for her in the front.
All are available for use for the pax if wanted.
I have bottled water for myself in the trunk and mints in the front for me.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

DocT said:


> Pics, or it never happened!
> 
> Oh, wait...
> 
> How about a pic of your setup? There's other threads out here somewhere with some really good setups.


Haven't cleaned from last night since I didn't drive today.

https://i.imgur.com/4FnRNoM.jpg


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Is that an empty tip jar wtf are you doing


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

Fuber1 said:


> Is that an empty tip jar wtf are you doing


I fill it with fresh hundreds in the morning.


----------



## Fuber1 (Sep 11, 2016)

Good luck with that


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

Fuber1 said:


> Good luck with that


Lol no I had literally just grabbed the ones in there before I took the pic


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Just warning you now, you WILL have people who are going to take from your tip jar. Atleast, I used to put gum in the center cup holder and people have taken it. Not sure if you empty it after every deposit or not.


----------



## guitarofozz (Feb 11, 2017)

Grahamcracker said:


> Just warning you now, you WILL have people who are going to take from your tip jar. Atleast, I used to put gum in the center cup holder and people have taken it. Not sure if you empty it after every deposit or not.


Jokes on them, I acctually cut up each bill I get in half and tape it up with a different half so that it's no good anyways. No loss for me.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

guitarofozz said:


> Jokes on them, I acctually cut up each bill I get in half and tape it up with a different half so that it's no good anyways. No loss for me.


No one ever checks the serial numbers on 2 taped halves.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

guitarofozz said:


> Haven't cleaned from last night since I didn't drive today.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/4FnRNoM.jpg


Fixed it for you. 









What's all that chicken wire dangling around everywhere?

This is my setup










I do agree though, in your setup, you cannot keep an eye on that tip jar. It may end up light on occasion. I would splurge $10 for something like this so you can at least lock it and maybe even Velcro it down into your console:


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Y'all doing too much


----------



## MrLinus (Feb 10, 2017)

Bart McCoy said:


> Y'all doing too much


I agree.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

MrLinus said:


> I agree.


How are your tips looking like these days?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

I have a back seat.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Grahamcracker said:


> Just warning you now, you WILL have people who are going to take from your tip jar.


Especially when he's already provided a wall for pax to hid behind.
I have my tips in view but not in reach. They have no problem handing me the money.


----------



## drivininsac (Jan 20, 2017)

I have my phone mounted to a vent on the LEFT side of the steering column. Pax have no business knowing what's on my phone as they can hear my navigation.

I have an android phone and only have a USB type C charging cable that is always plugged into my phone. If they want to charge their phone they can bring a cable. Otherwise "Sorry, my <insert phone type> charger got stolen by a passenger a few trips ago." And I point to an empty built in USB slot on the dash. Everyone I tell this at least tips me a buck. Lol


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> This is my setup


I've been meaning to look into getting some cool lighting. What are those, and how are they powered?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

guitarofozz said:


> I have a wifi hot spot going with 5stars as the pass with a laminated sign on back of seat.
> 
> Tip cup with a short string of white leds and a sign with a rotating "funny" tip comment as well as explaining that they're not mandatory yada yada
> 
> A USB hub velcroed to the back of the center console with all the major charger cables


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Fixed it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some charitable organizations have boxes with a mint tray attached
You can print an insert " Please Donate to the Impoverished Uber Driver Fund.DO THE RIGHT THING. "


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

This may sound dumb... but what if you got one of those little transparent lock boxes and gave riders a raffle ticket for tipping, then gave away a $20 gift card every week or two (or monthly)??


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

heyimjason said:


> This may sound dumb... but what if you got one of those little transparent lock boxes and gave riders a raffle ticket for tipping, then gave away a $20 gift card every week or two (or monthly)??


You going to mail it to China ?
I have riders from all over the world every day .
Besides you would get arrested for running a gambling operation even if no one reported you to Uber.
All of the corporate contests and giveaways are always " NO PURCHASE NECESSARY ".


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> You going to mail it to China ?
> I have riders from all over the world every day .
> Besides you would get arrested for running a gambling operation even if no one reported you to Uber.
> All of the corporate contests and giveaways are always " NO PURCHASE NECESSARY ".


I wouldn't mind mailing a card overseas. I write to people in other countries and the postage isn't too bad for a letter.
I suppose one could just legally offer it as a free perk for all riders - and there's nothing saying that a "tips are appreciated" sign on the box would be breaking any laws. Of course, at that point, I don't know if the work would be worth it. Hell... maybe I'll try it for a week or two and come back with the outcome.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

heyimjason said:


> This may sound dumb... but what if you got one of those little transparent lock boxes and gave riders a raffle ticket for tipping, then gave away a $20 gift card every week or two (or monthly)??


That would require the exchange of personal information. I'm not sure if that's against the ToS but even if it's not it's kinda creepy.


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

Bean said:


> That would require the exchange of personal information. I'm not sure if that's against the ToS but even if it's not it's kinda creepy.


Is it? I'd think if someone didn't want to write down an email address for a raffle, then they simply wouldn't worry about it and life would go on.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

heyimjason said:


> I've been meaning to look into getting some cool lighting. What are those, and how are they powered?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01H8L2GQE/?tag=ubne0c-20

The exact one I have. Took 10 min to install and that was just finding places to tuck the wires into.


----------



## heyimjason (Nov 27, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> The exact one I have. Took 10 min to install and that was just finding places to tuck the wires into.


Nice. I only have one lighter socket, so I'm going to have to see if I can find a USB version or some adapters or something. Those are neat, though.


----------



## wiley21 (Feb 5, 2017)

guitarofozz said:


> Haven't cleaned from last night since I didn't drive today.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/4FnRNoM.jpg


No offense, but that is tacky as hell looking.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

wiley21 said:


> No offense, but that is tacky as hell looking.


Yeah, clean it up. Might be better to print a paper out and tape on that board.


----------



## CTridz (Feb 20, 2017)

I personally do not want to have any cash visible in my vehicle because I don't want to make myself a target for robbery. Traditional taxis have a barrier between the driver and passengers because people know that taxis have cash onboard. That is why I think Lyft is awesome for allowing tips to be accepted without touching cash.


----------

